

Ask HN: How to advertise your rest API? - hamhamed

So I built this RESTful JSON API (free to consume) through Mashape and wanted to know ways to market it to developers and other startups.<p>How do I go on about this other than posting it to &#x2F;r&#x2F;startups?<p>If it helps, here&#x27;s some background info about the API: it returns data from top vacation rental websites such as Airbnb, HomeAway, etc.)<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mashape.com&#x2F;zilyo&#x2F;zilyo&#x2F;overview
======
MichaelStubbs
It's not marketing as such but adding it to ProgrammableWeb would be a good
start - it's the first place I go when I'm looking for APIs. Here:
[http://www.programmableweb.com/add/api](http://www.programmableweb.com/add/api)

------
mtmail
Have a look at [http://apis.io/](http://apis.io/)

~~~
picsoung
If you have troubles adding your own API to the search engine on APIs.io .
Feel free to reach us :)

